# New Humidor...Am I doing it right?...Boveda vs Beads



## Minotaur (Jun 8, 2009)

This is my first post on the forum. So first off, hello!

I did a bit of searching around and soaking up as much info as I can as I am new to the cigar/humidor world. I recently purchased a 120 ct partial glass top humidor. Other than the lid being a really tight fit, its pretty nice. I've seen the same model on a ton of different sites, its the one that is laquered cherry wood w/ two front glass windows and the lid has half glass in it. It comes with an oversized front mounted analog hygrometer that is a POS. The directions that came with it said to remove the hygrometer and perform the salt test on it. I tried to pry the hygrometer out of the wood but it would not budge, after prying on it for 20 minutes I got it to pop out and noticed it was GLUED in there!! lol, luckily I didnt harm any of the wood but thanks for the misinformation instruction booklet. On top of that, it doesnt even have an open back to calibrate it. I went out and bought a Xikar $20.00 digital and salt calibrated it. The different between the Xikar and the analog one is off by like 15% RH haha. I will probably end up replacing the front analog with a more accurate one that can be adjusted. 

So following some directions from different sites. I purchased some Xikar PG solution and lightly wiped down the cedar lining and all the trays/dividers with a new sponge, left the sponge decently wet ontop of some cellephane at the bottom and loaded up the included Basic black Humidifyer with PG solution and let it set overnight. The next day I went to my local, very nice cigar shop and they said to just ditch the sponge and go with the 84% Boveda seasoning packs. So I did just that and removed the sponge and placed 2 of the Seasoning packs at the bottom. The RH was at about 78%. I thought this was a bit too high (Not sure if this really is too high but Im scared of mold during the seasoning process) so I removed the Basic Humidifier and now its been pretty stable at 71% RH for about 24 hours. The Boveda website says I should use 3-4 packs for my size humidor but just the 2 is keeping it at 71%. Perhaps when I go to the 69% packs I may need more. 

Now onto my questions. Am I doing everything ok? Should the RH be higher than 71% during the seasoning process?

And my second question, what is this rave over Heartfelt Beads? Why do people not prefer the Boveda packs over the beads? They seem to be less maintenance as you dont have to refill them, you just toss out and put a new one in. 

Thanks,


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

The Boveda packs are ok, but they cost of replacing them can grow quite large. In regards to the humidity, 95% of people on here will likely recommend 65-70% humidity, so you're in the right range at the moment. I can't find boveda packs higher than 75% online, so I'm not sure where you found 84%. Basically, so long as the humidity and temp are both around that 65/70 range, you're in good shape.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 8, 2009)

AspiringGent said:


> The Boveda packs are ok, but they cost of replacing them can grow quite large. In regards to the humidity, 95% of people on here will likely recommend 65-70% humidity, so you're in the right range at the moment. I can't find boveda packs higher than 75% online, so I'm not sure where you found 84%. Basically, so long as the humidity and temp are both around that 65/70 range, you're in good shape.


The Bovedo packs are the Seasoning ones which are the 84% ones which you are only supposed to run for a maximum of 14 days. I think they are higher in RH so the cedar interior is well absorbed....I think. The packs say to drop down to the normal ones after the seasoning is completed.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheap skate trick with Boveda packs-

I use a rotating Boveda system.

Start out with 4. Put 2 in your humidor, when those 2 become spent, put them in a sealed tupperware container with an open bowl of Distilled water. While those 2 are "refreshing" (Boveda will also absorb moisture) use your 2 new ones in the humidor. 

When the two in the humidor become spent, the two "refreshing" in the tupperware will be ready to go. Swap and repeat. 

I have a humidor holding about 125 sticks and I have been doing this for about a year. I do not use the large built-in humidification unit except in the winter when the humidity drops suddenly.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

contract said:


> Cheap skate trick with Boveda packs-
> 
> I use a rotating Boveda system.
> 
> ...


+1 on recharging them.

Welcome to the forum!

I know I've said this a half dozen times, but did you check the RH PRIOR to seasoning? Many humis sit in shops or warehouses that are already of appropriate RH. ALWAYS CHECK THE RH OF A HUMI PRIOR TO DOING ANTHING TO IT!

If you over season it, it could take you as long to drop the RH as it did to get it up there. Not to mention potentially warping it if done too fast or too much. Put a 70% pack in one upper corner and your hygro in the opposite lower corner. Let it sit overnight and read. If youre at 70, youre done.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! If you want the easiest and most cost effective way to humidify your humidor I'd say go with the Beads. Check out some posts on here, there is MORE than enough info on them here. I started out 6-7 months ago like you confused on what to do, and this site helps alot. Another cheap way to go for packets, if you choose to go that way, is to get cricket water pillows from either Petco, or Petsmart. They are like 3 bucks for 6 of em and are exactly the same as the humi packs I get in cigar shipments. However you can spend 30 bucks on beads that absorb and give off humidity as needed, and pretty much be finished. Its up to you. Follow the advice from others above and you should be good. Again Welcome!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I made the move to heartfelt beads last fall and they have been fantastic. The great thing about them is that they give off moisture as well as absorb it. This helps keep the humi at a constant rh even though the outside temp and humidity fluxuate. You will notice for example after winter and spring, when the temps and humidity rise, that your humi will want to spike as well. The beads compensate for that and keep the rh stable. It may seem a little pricey, but they are truly worth it. the "cat-litter" beads and other diy options that people give may save a buck, but they do not work the same. Good luck, and welcome to puff!


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

contract said:


> Cheap skate trick with Boveda packs-
> 
> I use a rotating Boveda system.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for this info!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

*insert heartfelt beads are great comment here*


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

Did I read it right that you wiped down your humidor and tray with PG solution?

and yes, Heartfelt beads is the way to go.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 8, 2009)

Mustard said:


> Did I read it right that you wiped down your humidor and tray with PG solution?
> 
> and yes, Heartfelt beads is the way to go.


Yes, I wiped it down with a damp sponge with PG solution on it. I take it this is a no-no? Should I have just used distilled water? or not wiped it down at all? Its so unclear cause every place you turn or look to for advice as different instructions than the other guy.

Ut oh, Did I seriously mess this up?


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

i understand your confusion when it comes to ways to season your humidor. Didn't your humi come with instructions? The only way I know how to seasdon is by using distilled water. Honestly, I don't know the effect of PG on your humidor interior wood if any but i would venture to guess that it is not good. Though, you might want to wipe it down again with distilled water and then try to wipe off the excess or the run off water hoping that the PG would go along with the excess water then pat it dry with bounty. Or you could just leave it as it is and just monitor the humi as you go along. Did you shake the bottle before you wet the sponge?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Minotaur said:


> Yes, I wiped it down with a damp sponge with PG solution on it. I take it this is a no-no? Should I have just used distilled water? or not wiped it down at all? Its so unclear cause every place you turn or look to for advice as different instructions than the other guy.
> 
> Ut oh, Did I seriously mess this up?


Honestly, I dont know. Id have to know how much PG you introduced into the wood. Whatever you do, no more PG on wood. Best case scenario, you only plugged up some of the pores in the wood. Worst case, it'll swell on you. Trust me, you'll know the difference.:yuck:

Like I said above, first determine whether you need to season at all and, you do, then do it with 2pts discretion to 1pts distilled water.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Boveda Paks are excellent for relatively small desktops, as you are talking about. You can lay them right on the cigars, and they take up little room. In addition, as mentioned above, they can be recharged. I have some I have been recycling for over two years. Boveda calculates one pak for every fifty cigar capacity, plus one for the humidor.

You should never wipe down cedar with distilled water or PG and water. It raises and opens the grain, which makes it rougher, and reduces it's ability to retain moisture.


----------



## mackrazy (Apr 4, 2009)

heartfelt beads are just awesome, ive used boveda packs for seasoning, but after which its beads al the way


----------

